# Cant enjoy weed anymore. any1 else?



## IndicaFatnHeavy (Jul 14, 2009)

I used to love smoking weed, i used to fiend it and it used to be a very social thing for me.. to smoke weed with my friends and a bunch of people... but couple years ago i got really depressed and was smoking weed while i was depressed. So i was just hanging out at home by myself depressed smoking weed alone. and it made me really paranoid and have bad anxiety. Especially when i did it with other people.. so i stopped for like 1 year. cuz i hated the high so much

when i came out of depression i thought, i should be ok to smoke weed again, seeing how i was back to normal... but i was wrong.. when i smoke it. even alone i get really paranoid and get anxiety.. feeling like everyone is judging me and thinking about every little thing... instead of just chilling out like i did when i first started smoking...

it fucking sucks, cuz all my buddies still smoke, and i want to. not cuz they do.. cuz i want to.. but i cant cuz i get so anti-social when im high.

sorry for rant. but was woundering if anyone had the same problem??? advice??


----------



## Airwave (Jul 14, 2009)

IndicaFatnHeavy said:


> I used to love smoking weed, i used to fiend it and it used to be a very social thing for me.. to smoke weed with my friends and a bunch of people... but couple years ago i got really depressed and was smoking weed while i was depressed. So i was just hanging out at home by myself depressed smoking weed alone. and it made me really paranoid and have bad anxiety. Especially when i did it with other people.. so i stopped for like 1 year. cuz i hated the high so much
> 
> when i came out of depression i thought, i should be ok to smoke weed again, seeing how i was back to normal... but i was wrong.. when i smoke it. even alone i get really paranoid and get anxiety.. feeling like everyone is judging me and thinking about every little thing... instead of just chilling out like i did when i first started smoking...
> 
> ...


Yep. Had to stop smoking when I hit about 24/25. The paranoia and anxiety was driving me crazy.


----------



## Sub Zero (Jul 14, 2009)

If you don't need it, don't use it... save lots of money... 
Have you tried a 100% Sativa? or a 100% Indica?
Maybe one of these types is best for you...


----------



## IndicaFatnHeavy (Jul 14, 2009)

Airwave said:


> Yep. Had to stop smoking when I hit about 24/25. The paranoia and anxiety was driving me crazy.


you have the same problem?> it sucks...



Sub Zero said:


> If you don't need it, don't use it... save lots of money...
> Have you tried a 100% Sativa? or a 100% Indica?
> Maybe one of these types is best for you...


not really.. havent tried or noticed.. but i live in a small town... not alot of people grow weed that they know the % of sativa or indica..... we just get run of the mill hay hydro here.. rarely get a brand name weed like lemon haze or bubbelicious... if we do the prices are fuckign insane... and if i smoked it id go into a coma lol.

anyways.. fuck... i think the depression really fucked with my head... but i really am over it... this sucks.. anyways... thanks guys


----------



## DownOnWax (Jul 14, 2009)

I know for me, it all depends on what mood I am in.

If I am sad then weed will make me more sad, if I am happy then it will make me more happy. It all depends on my mood and I choose to smoke only good, high quality marijuana.

Low grade shit sucks and makes me feel like shit but High grade herb will make me feel great.


----------



## crackerbread (Jul 14, 2009)

depends on the weed for me personally but it also depends on the people ur with some people jus make u feel judged or wutever. i used to feel that way all the time when i was younger in middle school and high school felt like an idiot for being stoned after acouple nice hoots but than i realized the guys i was smokin with were fucking asshole douce bags so i ditched them and dnt rilly give a fuck if i stutter when im stoned or jus stare into outter space or say funny things lol wheres my bong...........


----------



## IndicaFatnHeavy (Jul 14, 2009)

crackerbread said:


> depends on the weed for me personally but it also depends on the people ur with some people jus make u feel judged or wutever. i used to feel that way all the time when i was younger in middle school and high school felt like an idiot for being stoned after acouple nice hoots but than i realized the guys i was smokin with were fucking asshole douce bags so i ditched them and dnt rilly give a fuck if i stutter when im stoned or jus stare into outter space or say funny things lol wheres my bong...........



fuckin word man... i have smoke with assholes before... but the friends i have now are chill.. but i still get the anxiety... the funny thing is i. exchange marijuana for.....well. i dont wanna say it online... but i dont smoke it... i love the smell, i love growing it. i love touching it. i love the look of it. i fucking admire it.... but i cant smoke it..... kidna like a real woman. lol....


----------



## Leothwyn (Jul 14, 2009)

Same here pretty much... I've found that I can only smoke a tiny amount, then I feel alright - more than that, and it's not fun.
For me it was a few bad trips from acid and speed years ago - it's like that panicky feeling got imprinted on my brain, and can be re-triggered too easily.


----------



## S0uthernSm0ke (Jul 14, 2009)

man your just getting absolutely baked when you do smoke. Instead of smoking of an entire bowl or four hits, just take one good rip and step outside

you just need to get back into the smokin rhythm. This happens to anyone i talk to that stops for a lil while, they smoke again for the first time and get absolutely balls to the f&*n wall baked and don't enjoy themselves because they are smokin with people that smoke all the time. 


Its all about tolerance


----------



## DontDoDrugs (Jul 14, 2009)

lol.. a wise man once told me when i was trippin out.. "there is nothing to be paranoid about" and when i thought about it, he was right.. i was just over thinking everything and looking too much into the "what if" if you just chill and realize that you are going to feel some sort of paranoia know its the weed lol.

But i did have a time where i couldnt smoke more than 1 hit.. or else i would get too high and start thinking the weed was laced.. even though my buddy grew it.. i would think "maybe he laced it to get me hooked so i will only buy from him!" and all this shit.. well i still get paranoid about my weed being laced sometimes.. idk why.. but when i get a different high, it kind of scares me because i dont know what to expect and i dont know if the new high is all from the weed.. or another drug. i have only smoked weed and nothing else so idk what any other drugs would feel like. at some moments i feel like i will pass out because my heart rate is so high and i feel like im not breathing enough to keep my heart satisfied.. i then get up and start jumping around trying to get some blood flowing. and that is what helps the most. getting my blood pumping really helps my breathing which then helps my paranoia which gets rid of all the bad thoughts. problem solved for me  haha..


----------



## cbtwohundread (Jul 15, 2009)

not saying its wat YOU were doing but abusing collie will do that to u smoking to smoke not for peice of mind or meditative purposes,,,,, its not a toy thing


----------



## timsatx1 (Jul 15, 2009)

I think that if you just get up and move around you'd ne fine. The problem is that your probably sitting on the couch focusing on your high and not really embracing it for what it is. Try doing something you love while this feeling is going on. For me its cooking.


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Jul 15, 2009)

I always enjoy weed.



You must be doing something wrong? 
Regardless, don't do it if you don't like it!


----------



## 000 (Jul 15, 2009)

You must be doing something wrong? 
Regardless, don't do it if you don't like it! [/QUOTE]

dude you've done nothing wrong, i have been in the same position and its no picnic! After a bout of servere depression i had the exact same reaction and the way i handled it was to only have small....and i mean small hits on a joint for a year and to gradually build on it once i felt comfortable with what id smoked.

dont let the fact that people can smoke more than you and feel fine get in your head cos all it does is feeds the paranoia.

if you need to talk to a like minded person pm me 000


----------



## streff (Jul 15, 2009)

dude if u hav depression go to cali n get a medical card for smoking weed then u can pick watever starin u want it can b weak n it can b strong....so u can experiment on which styrain is good for u


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jul 15, 2009)

My story is kinda similar to yours.

When I first started smoking I absolutely loved it and smoked for years and was fine. Towards the end of this my life went downhill (not because of weed) and I went into a kind of depression where I would get somewhat paranoid or anxiety, it wasnt bad at the time though. I could still smoke as much as I wanted and nothing bad would happen.

Then what happened was I quit smoking for 3 months and during this time I had a series of panic attacks, IDK what from but it might have been from quitting weed and being too anxious. That was about 1 1/2 years ago. Ever since then whenever I smoke I get kinda freaked out and it sets off kind of a panic where I cant enjoy my high anymore. It sucks because I used to be able to smoke as little or as much as I wanted and I would feel fine but now if I smoke just a few hits I start getting like that. Im also dealing with some mental and physical problems though, IDK what but Ive been going to doctors for it they cant figure out what.

If theres nothing wrong with you my advice would be to just try and build up your tolerance, theres no reason to be paranoid its just all in your mind when you have nothing else to do. Try to stay positive when you get high and enjoy it. After you build your tolerance up and get used to the feeling you should start being able to smoke as much as you want and nothing bad will happen. Anxiety, panic, paranoia, etc. its all in your mind. Life is short, you have no time for those negative feelings try to live up every moment of your life by being as happy as you can and enjoying life.


----------



## wildkard91 (Jul 15, 2009)

I guess its all about frame of mind. Maybe you need a longer break? maybe you should try smoking in a better environment, try to keep things happy, listen to calming music, keep your thoughts good etc.


----------



## IndicaFatnHeavy (Jul 15, 2009)

thanks for all the replies.. i appreciate.. and makes me feel better that im not the only one that has had this problem... i smoked like .2 in my hash pipe last night and just tried to stay positive and not think about the high... i watched futurama and that 70' show. and laughed my ass off.. not even thinking about other shit... so im pretty sure ur right.. its just the tolerance level.. i need to build it back up... its funny.. ive been friends with this one dude for like 4 years.. and i got him into chronic.. and i remember showin him up taking in 3 times the amount as he could.. and he was amazed... now its reveresed.. he can take more then me.. alot more. and he thinks he knows more about weed then i do... so i just start talking about hps/mh.. strains.. ph levels and grow designs... and he just shuts up... he doesnt know shit about growing... hahaha..

annnyways... il lsmoke .2 every night or so.. then keep going up.. thanks guys


----------



## crackerbread (Jul 15, 2009)

not rilly sure where this you gotta smoke a hay bale of weed if ur true chronic nonsense came from. im a notorious one hoot bandit, sneak upstairs to my sitting room rip on the bong and off i go shopping yard work or jus wutever. i get paranoid sometimes too like if u go to tim hortons and ask for milk and cookies muther fukers act weird i dnt rilly give a shit but its kind of a buzz kill. suspose to make u relax not get pissed cuz u gotta repeat urself 3 times and there trying to tell u u ordered 12 cookies when u kno u only want 6 chocolate chip.


----------



## IndicaFatnHeavy (Jul 15, 2009)

lol yeah.. when i first smoked weed... me and my buddies were pretty dumb about it.... smoke it like beside mcdonalds.. go in like right after.. order a shit load of stuff... eyes just blood shot as fuck.. reaking of dro. people looking at us funny... especiialy when iwas eating lol.. i never even thought twice about it tho... was like i dont fucking care. im high and your not. suck my dick

wish i still had that attitude about it haha... but im easing my way up there.... im high atm..and chill.. not paranoid at all.

happy smoking... never let anyone get you down.

Live long and prosper.


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jul 15, 2009)

shit i love weed but i kno wat ur talkin bout being paranoid. i smoked a j in the woods one day and built a fort and shit decided to take a nap in the woods wooo not a good idea it mightve been sunny when i fell asleep but it waz gettin preety fuckin dark when i woke up thought i waz hearing animals sum sticks looked like snakes i ran the fuk out of there only go bak there in the day no more naps fo me. ONLY HI GRADE SENISIMILLIA IZ ALL I SMOKE


----------



## il3fe (Jul 15, 2009)

sad to hear a loss in population of the herb lovers, i used to have the same problem too.
but for me it depended on the crowd i was with.
if i felt uncomfortable with some of the new faces, then i would end up thinking that the person was looking up or down at me and i would end up having a bad time.
i guess it really depends on your state of mind, paranoi only occurs to me when i'm burning away at non discreet places or when im havin problems of my own..
hope you fix your problem!


----------



## 000 (Jul 16, 2009)

paranoia is feeling built up and blown out of proportion in the mind.Its not a bad thing that you feel this way, its just the fact that you got out of the game for a while and need to forget all of the way you felt when you smoked before!

if you can try to recapture the 'dont give a damn' attitude you will find that you high should become alot clearer.

Also what is clouding you high is the memories of how a stone felt to you before, so try to clear you mind with some deep breathing and then take a small hit and lay back on your own and relax!

i hope you can get back into your stride and enjoy the herb again as i do now!


----------



## SalCato (Jul 16, 2009)

I had to stop when i moved out on my own. 1 hit would make me beyond paranoid. I'd go all nuts o.c.d. about my finances and have to gather all my bills in one place. Then I'd balance my checkbook and pay bills, all while trying to do the most basic arithmetic. I'd try to calm myself down by drinking a few beers and having a smoke, but i couldn't enjoy that either. Usually beer and cigarettes would be a normal kind of "nothing" thing, but high- I thought i could feel every molecule of the tobacco smoke going in and exiting my lungs leaving behind tarry deposits. So that would start fucking with me too. Then I'd try to go to sleep and the panic would really set in. I'd start overheating, sweating, breathing more rapidly which would then cause my heart to speed up. And that would start to snowball. Not a good scenario all around. Then after i woke up and glanced at how my finances were put in order, i'd just have to do them over because the figuring made no sense to the sober mind. All weed was doing, was causing me a ton more stress. And that didn't make a bit of sense to me, so i stopped altogether. Then the state of IL decided there'd be no more smoking in bars. At first i was furious, but the ban caused me to effectively stop smoking cigarettes and to stop drinking altogether. So damn. Now that I think of it, I don't really do anything anymore.


----------



## IndicaFatnHeavy (Jul 16, 2009)

haha... i am 000... the paranoia is actually slowly starting to ease away.... the last few nights ive smoked like .3-.5 over like 1-2 hours... and i just watch funny shows and listen to music..

i can feel my love for this wounderous plant coming back

ty all for ur help and experience.. glad im not that only one who has had the problem


----------



## antoinetterys (Jul 16, 2009)

i never really felt paranoid only when i first started smoking some years back
but to me i dont really enjoy bud much anymore but i think it is because
for awhile i would get smoked out about 7 times a day by different neighbors with different bud anything really from stress to kush and all thats in between; i embrace all forms of bud
since i moved and now smoke a few times daily or every other day
i began to notice that i dont really get high anymore like i can tell when i got a headchange but i dont get blown off my ass anymore
i learned how to savor my bud and not smoke it all at once but idk

does anyone think it would help if i were sober for a cool minute [like a few weeks, maybe a month] than started again
the longest i havent smoked for was about a week straight
its not like im dependent on bud cuz i can careless when i smoke but it just happens to come to me somehow

should i jus be sober for a lil? and jus focus on my babies growing?


----------



## IndicaFatnHeavy (Jul 20, 2009)

i can guarantee you 100% you stop for atleast 2 weeks.. then smoke a spliff you'll be blitzed. id say try to stop for a month


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 25, 2009)

Depression can stop you from enjoying many things you used to love.It's just a chemical imbalance, my friend.I personally have found weed helps me with my depression,but everyone is different. Now a lot of people on here are against pills; I'm not one of them.Any drug can be beneficial if used correctly. Go and talk to your doc and try an antidepression medication. I found for mine, prozac worked the best.For many years, I dealt with the depression on my own...finally it got so bad,I broke down and went to the doc.The prozac helped immensly.I'm supposed to take it all the time, but I found I really don't need it anymore.Whatever imbalance I was having was corrected,and now I only take a pill if I'm having a real "low." I've found that smoking myself stupid,just when I'm really low, until my brain feels burnt,will correct the depression for months at a time, just from one session.
But like any substance,you have to realize that you are ultimately in control.When you feel the anxiety coming on,try to relax and breathe deeply,ride it out.Realize that these feelings will pass,and that you are in a safe environment. Get up and eat something to bring yourself down. Smoke smaller amounts, don't try to get baked every time.Experiment with different types of weed,if you can. I've had "paranoia" weed,"giggle"weed,"horny" weed,"philosophical" weed....it's like wine,there are so many variations and flavors,you can't say all weed makes you paranoid.Also, smoke with a few trusted friends who are experienced and who will calm you if they see it coming on...don't smoke alone where you'll be able to brood on these things, or with assholes that will fuck with you because they think it's funny.Environment plays a big role.


IndicaFatnHeavy said:


> I used to love smoking weed, i used to fiend it and it used to be a very social thing for me.. to smoke weed with my friends and a bunch of people... but couple years ago i got really depressed and was smoking weed while i was depressed. So i was just hanging out at home by myself depressed smoking weed alone. and it made me really paranoid and have bad anxiety. Especially when i did it with other people.. so i stopped for like 1 year. cuz i hated the high so much
> 
> when i came out of depression i thought, i should be ok to smoke weed again, seeing how i was back to normal... but i was wrong.. when i smoke it. even alone i get really paranoid and get anxiety.. feeling like everyone is judging me and thinking about every little thing... instead of just chilling out like i did when i first started smoking...
> 
> ...


----------



## 323cheezy (Jul 26, 2009)

Its all mental..... If you got allot of issues .......how do i say this..... if u have a bad life...... or low self esteem ....basically weed will make your life worse.... its kinda like acid trips..... you can have a bad trip or a good one.... 
but if youre happy secure, love yourself, and lifes good ....weed will just enhance that ...... 
Its not the weed its you.....
However ....you could be happy without it ..... 
I feel tho sometime when i get high i see certain things i cant wen im not stoned .... 
its the truth that im seeing.... you can definately focus more on your issues .... which can make u feel worse....
Its like your more critical of yourself wen your high and wen your sober sometimes you see past them....
does that make make sense?????


----------



## iamscanner (Jul 26, 2009)

How about.....life is a bitch, be happy? Look at the poor fuckers in third world countries...........count your blessings.


----------



## dankantorNorCal (Jul 26, 2009)

crackerbread said:


> depends on the weed for me personally but it also depends on the people ur with some people jus make u feel judged or wutever. i used to feel that way all the time when i was younger in middle school and high school felt like an idiot for being stoned after acouple nice hoots but than i realized the guys i was smokin with were fucking asshole douce bags so i ditched them and dnt rilly give a fuck if i stutter when im stoned or jus stare into outter space or say funny things lol wheres my bong...........


ya i just smoked sum hash im toasted.


----------



## wm2009 (Jul 28, 2009)

323cheezy said:


> Its all mental..... If you got allot of issues .......how do i say this..... if u have a bad life...... or low self esteem ....basically weed will make your life worse.... its kinda like acid trips..... you can have a bad trip or a good one....
> but if youre happy secure, love yourself, and lifes good ....weed will just enhance that ......
> Its not the weed its you.....
> However ....you could be happy without it .....
> ...


Yes, Cannabis brings you to deep meditation.
Personally I had way better enlightments with magic mushrooms.
I used to take up to 3-4 grams of dried caps, always had 0 paranoid, 100% meditation


----------



## 323cheezy (Jul 28, 2009)

wm2009 said:


> Yes, Cannabis brings you to deep meditation.
> Personally I had way better enlightments with magic mushrooms.
> I used to take up to 3-4 grams of dried caps, always had 0 paranoid, 100% meditation


im happy someone else shared similar views.....
but shrooms are whole nuta level....
weed is not the devil... hhhaaahah...
gods gift.....


----------



## wm2009 (Jul 28, 2009)

Mushrooms uber alles


----------



## pot scott (Jul 28, 2009)

just keep pumping thc into ur system till ur so high that u completely forget about being paranoid and anxious. I find it odd that it affects anyone this way. Personally i enjoy putting as much thc into my system as possible. It is quite enjoyable to be so blazed on weed that u feel like u drank a 5 oz. bottle of delsym


----------



## 323cheezy (Jul 28, 2009)

just take sum propofol like mike.......


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 28, 2009)

Been smoking for 30+ years and i am depressed and this stuff has never happened.
No paranoia or anti-social at all.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jul 28, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Been smoking for 30+ years and i am depressed and this stuff has never happened.
> No paranoia or anti-social at all.


im confused????


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 28, 2009)

323cheezy said:


> im confused????


Confused about what.That i have never gotten paranoid off marijuana or nervous or anxious .


----------



## 323cheezy (Jul 28, 2009)

id luv to neva be pnoid ever.....
certains thing cause my mind to rage or weaken...
im a humble guy that will admit weakness
problem is im dumb high all the time and it's hard to push me off my lean...lol
in a good way tho.....


----------



## shizzipoof (Jul 28, 2009)

IndicaFatnHeavy,
The best way to curb your anxiety is to create a focus. IE: take out your cell phone and flip through the options. Or possibly doodle on a piece of paper. 
After a while your anxiety will start to decline.


----------



## pot scott (Jul 28, 2009)

the ONLY solution is to smoke/vaporize/eat more weed


----------



## TVMASDL (Aug 3, 2009)

I admit I didn't read the whole thread, so this may have been said already.

Weed when used in adolescence increases your chances for developing a form of psychosis in your 20's by about 10x.

I know exactly what you mean, I was recently diagnosed with schizoaffective disorder (a form of schizophrenia) and that's how it is for me pretty much all the time. So I understand how much it sucks, but at least be thankful you aren't hearing voices all the time like me. I constantly feel like there's someone standing right behind me.

I just try to mind over matter the whole situation, there really isn't anything to worry about. Your brain is just trying to fuck with you.

Remember that. 

[Edit: Even though smoking weed when I was young is probably what caused it, it also helps me out a lot. It doesn't make the hallucinations go away, but it makes it easier for me to just laugh at them because they're not real. That new Quizno's commercial for the $1 Sub Sale is fucking hilarious.

"REAL?! I'll tell you what's real Brian! Your second sub for only a dollar! Let's feast."]


----------



## ImAk3ClOuDs (Aug 3, 2009)

No. It's just you creating problems in your mind. just chill. i never since i've started smoking have gotten an anxiety or paranoid feeling.. ever. Don't blame the marijuana, for something it didn't do.


----------



## xm177e2 (Aug 3, 2009)

same shit is happening to me... I just smoke a lot less now. My anxiety is caused by a physical ailment I have that is aggrivated by smoke, yet I smoke anyway. I no longer feel comfortable when I smoke with others (especially if they are the judgemental type), I get quiet and nervous. When I smoke by myself, I HAVE to do something, even if its just playing a computer game to keep distracted. I really think I am begginning to grow out of weed. I hate to say it, because I love the shit.. and I have for years. I used to feel great when I smoked (this was before I developed the physical condition aggrivated by smoke) now when I smoke I am physically and mentally uncomfortable.. god knows why I do it anyway. I find if I take a benzo before I smoke, I feel much better (obviously)


----------



## meofcurse (Aug 3, 2009)

i had some problems too.it was not from weed but lsd and now i just smoke but sometimes i am not really having a good time.i grew my own with high cbd and its really better.there is some bad weed here where i live that you feel so shit.you should try some high cbd strains.


----------



## pot scott (Aug 3, 2009)

TVMASDL said:


> I admit I didn't read the whole thread, so this may have been said already.
> 
> Weed when used in adolescence increases your chances for developing a form of psychosis in your 20's by about 10x.
> 
> ...


food commercials are hilarious when ur baked! i like the one where the guy pushes the brick wall and the hot pocket calzone pops out, the look on his face is ridiculous when ur high!!!!!!!!!! don't watch diners, drive-ins, and dives while ur high, u will never stop eating!!!!ever!!!!


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Aug 3, 2009)

I posted earlier in this thread about how I had a similar experience as the thread starter.

Yesterday I took a few hits and felt fine. I actually had a feeling that reminded me of how it use to feel like when I got high. Just that cool, laid back, slow, everythings cool feeling where you just sit back and think "yeah...im high, and its great" lol. I also got a little tipsy off some wine which helped me get into that numb, I dont give a damn whats happening feeling. It was all right.

Honestly I would just say figure out what it is thats causing the problem and then either fix or work your way around that problem, theres always a way. I used to think too deeply and read too much into things and feel like I was dying, Ive found that it helps to just sit back and do simple things like a little conversation with a friend while listening to some good laid back music, nothing too complicated. Life is too short, you owe it to yourself to have fun everyday.


----------



## meofcurse (Aug 4, 2009)

Philly_Buddah said:


> I posted earlier in this thread about how I had a similar experience as the thread starter.
> 
> Yesterday I took a few hits and felt fine. I actually had a feeling that reminded me of how it use to feel like when I got high. Just that cool, laid back, slow, everythings cool feeling where you just sit back and think "yeah...im high, and its great" lol. I also got a little tipsy off some wine which helped me get into that numb, I dont give a damn whats happening feeling. It was all right.
> 
> Honestly I would just say figure out what it is thats causing the problem and then either fix or work your way around that problem, theres always a way. I used to think too deeply and read too much into things and feel like I was dying, Ive found that it helps to just sit back and do simple things like a little conversation with a friend while listening to some good laid back music, nothing too complicated. Life is too short, you owe it to yourself to have fun everyday.


i understand you man.its all about the balance.and dont forget.simple things are very deep by themselves.is there something deeper than the sun or the earth,life generally.


----------



## eddiedragon (Aug 4, 2009)

Valium Duduetakes the anxiety and paras away a sufer from the same thing a valium or 2 a day keeps the paras away,,,


----------



## pot scott (Aug 4, 2009)

eddiedragon said:


> Valium Duduetakes the anxiety and paras away a sufer from the same thing a valium or 2 a day keeps the paras away,,,


 
WOW! absolutely not! reccomending anyone to put poisinous chemicals into their body is ridiculous! valium is poisin wheteher u think it or not, prescription pills ruin ppl's lives all the time, the only solution, as i said earlier, is to keep puttin massive amounts of thc into ur system until u've reached such a high place, that all ur troubles and bad thoughts cease to exist simply because u are so overwhelmed with the intensity of the high that u don't think about paranoia.


----------



## eddiedragon (Aug 4, 2009)

yea but dude the guy prob neds to work a dont think his boss would aprove of him being high on thc all the time,, theres no problem in visiting the docs and telling him wats up they will know wat to do for you ,,, a take a valium and smoke like a train and am cool at work nice and chatty no paras nothing never ,, i used to get it bad real bad and all am saying is valium taken in the right dosage helps alot


----------



## xm177e2 (Aug 4, 2009)

pot scott said:


> WOW! absolutely not! reccomending anyone to put poisinous chemicals into their body is ridiculous! valium is poisin wheteher u think it or not, prescription pills ruin ppl's lives all the time, the only solution, as i said earlier, is to keep puttin massive amounts of thc into ur system until u've reached such a high place, that all ur troubles and bad thoughts cease to exist simply because u are so overwhelmed with the intensity of the high that u don't think about paranoia.


 
this has gotta be the stupidest advice I have ever heard. If marijuana is giving you anxiety problems, then STOP smoking it.. dont overload yourself with it! If the anxiety problems become serious then see a doctor, don't antagonize the problem by smoking more.. and if prescription medication is the answer then its the answer. I would much rather take a physicians advice than some spacey "take yourself to a higher place" dude on a weed growing forum regarding prescription medication. I had terrible anxiety for years and prescription medication really helped. it wasnt "posion" and it didn't ruin my life, in fact it really helped me and I still rely on the medication every once in a blue moon if my anxiety becomes overwhelming.


----------



## doped909 (Aug 5, 2009)

xm177e2 said:


> this has gotta be the stupidest advice I have ever heard. If marijuana is giving you anxiety problems, then STOP smoking it.. dont overload yourself with it! If the anxiety problems become serious then see a doctor, don't antagonize the problem by smoking more.. and if prescription medication is the answer then its the answer. I would much rather take a physicians advice than some spacey "take yourself to a higher place" dude on a weed growing forum regarding prescription medication. I had terrible anxiety for years and prescription medication really helped. it wasnt "posion" and it didn't ruin my life, in fact it really helped me and I still rely on the medication every once in a blue moon if my anxiety becomes overwhelming.



Buddy's got a good point, we aren't MD's here, talk to your doctor. 

That's also to say that you shouldn't also be somewhat critical of what your doctor tells you. I was diagnosed with minor depression a while back. Anti-depressants didn't do anything but give me horrible side effects. They aren't right for everybody.


----------



## eddiedragon (Aug 5, 2009)

to right my words excatly


----------



## wm2009 (Aug 5, 2009)

pot scott said:


> WOW! absolutely not! reccomending anyone to put poisinous chemicals into their body is ridiculous!


Totally agree with that one, I know people that take anti-depressive pills, they will not do anything good but gives you more problems.


----------



## pot scott (Aug 5, 2009)

xm177e2 said:


> this has gotta be the stupidest advice I have ever heard. If marijuana is giving you anxiety problems, then STOP smoking it.. dont overload yourself with it! If the anxiety problems become serious then see a doctor, don't antagonize the problem by smoking more.. and if prescription medication is the answer then its the answer. I would much rather take a physicians advice than some spacey "take yourself to a higher place" dude on a weed growing forum regarding prescription medication. I had terrible anxiety for years and prescription medication really helped. it wasnt "posion" and it didn't ruin my life, in fact it really helped me and I still rely on the medication every once in a blue moon if my anxiety becomes overwhelming.


u are need of more thc my friend, for thc is the only medicine i need.


----------



## RavenWomen13 (Jan 7, 2022)

IndicaFatnHeavy said:


> I used to love smoking weed, i used to fiend it and it used to be a very social thing for me.. to smoke weed with my friends and a bunch of people... but couple years ago i got really depressed and was smoking weed while i was depressed. So i was just hanging out at home by myself depressed smoking weed alone. and it made me really paranoid and have bad anxiety. Especially when i did it with other people.. so i stopped for like 1 year. cuz i hated the high so much
> 
> when i came out of depression i thought, i should be ok to smoke weed again, seeing how i was back to normal... but i was wrong.. when i smoke it. even alone i get really paranoid and get anxiety.. feeling like everyone is judging me and thinking about every little thing... instead of just chilling out like i did when i first started smoking...
> 
> ...


This exact thing happened to me too, no matter what strain, or mood i was in it just wouldn't feel good at all. Ive found that taking a break for a few days and then just only smoking a little is a lot more pleasant.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 7, 2022)

RavenWomen13 said:


> This exact thing happened to me too, no matter what strain, or mood i was in it just wouldn't feel good at all. Ive found that taking a break for a few days and then just only smoking a little is a lot more pleasant.


WELCOME to RIU  
im afraid it isn’t likely he will respond since he hasn’t been on in a decade


----------



## Tolerance Break (Jan 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> WELCOME to RIU
> im afraid it isn’t likely he will respond since he hasn’t been on in a decade


Lmao I feel like everytime someone necro-posts, youre always the one to let them know theyre responding to people who havent been on in a decade, its hilarious


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 7, 2022)

Tolerance Break said:


> Lmao I feel like everytime someone necro-posts, youre always the one to let them know theyre responding to people who havent been on in a decade, its hilarious


As long as you and I are both entertained 
I guess


----------



## vinikir (Jan 14, 2022)

oh man, bad luck, I just can't imagine that feeling when you're not high on weed, I've never had that before.


----------



## Kindbud421 (Jan 14, 2022)

I noticed when I was young (20’s) I could smoke shitloads… now as I approach 50 I can take 3 hits and be good. Just maintaining after that. Every one-two hrs I take another hit or two. Everything in moderation. Same way I test a new strain, take one hit and wait for 5-10 min, then take another and wait for 5-10 min… that way you can feel accurately how it is affecting you.


----------



## GreauxFast (Jan 14, 2022)

IndicaFatnHeavy said:


> I used to love smoking weed, i used to fiend it and it used to be a very social thing for me.. to smoke weed with my friends and a bunch of people... but couple years ago i got really depressed and was smoking weed while i was depressed. So i was just hanging out at home by myself depressed smoking weed alone. and it made me really paranoid and have bad anxiety. Especially when i did it with other people.. so i stopped for like 1 year. cuz i hated the high so much
> 
> when i came out of depression i thought, i should be ok to smoke weed again, seeing how i was back to normal... but i was wrong.. when i smoke it. even alone i get really paranoid and get anxiety.. feeling like everyone is judging me and thinking about every little thing... instead of just chilling out like i did when i first started smoking...
> 
> ...


I never smoked it, didn’t like the way it made me feel. Now I’m much older and smile it after work to relax. I guess our bodies are constantly changing. My kid smoked it all through college and now it makes him paranoid, so he quit. Interesting.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 21, 2022)

IndicaFatnHeavy said:


> I used to love smoking weed, i used to fiend it and it used to be a very social thing for me.. to smoke weed with my friends and a bunch of people... but couple years ago i got really depressed and was smoking weed while i was depressed. So i was just hanging out at home by myself depressed smoking weed alone. and it made me really paranoid and have bad anxiety. Especially when i did it with other people.. so i stopped for like 1 year. cuz i hated the high so much
> 
> when i came out of depression i thought, i should be ok to smoke weed again, seeing how i was back to normal... but i was wrong.. when i smoke it. even alone i get really paranoid and get anxiety.. feeling like everyone is judging me and thinking about every little thing... instead of just chilling out like i did when i first started smoking...
> 
> ...


It's going through the stages. We should be thankful weed is not chemically addictive like opiates. Taking a break helps a person reflect on why they smoked in the first place.

By any chance did you take shrooms recently? I notice every time I take mushrooms It's usually followed by a break in smoking weed.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Mar 7, 2022)

Just smoke and watch this for an hour.


----------



## Tropicalgreen (Mar 18, 2022)

IndicaFatnHeavy said:


> I used to love smoking weed, i used to fiend it and it used to be a very social thing for me.. to smoke weed with my friends and a bunch of people... but couple years ago i got really depressed and was smoking weed while i was depressed. So i was just hanging out at home by myself depressed smoking weed alone. and it made me really paranoid and have bad anxiety. Especially when i did it with other people.. so i stopped for like 1 year. cuz i hated the high so much
> 
> when i came out of depression i thought, i should be ok to smoke weed again, seeing how i was back to normal... but i was wrong.. when i smoke it. even alone i get really paranoid and get anxiety.. feeling like everyone is judging me and thinking about every little thing... instead of just chilling out like i did when i first started smoking...
> 
> ...


I used to have this problem smoking until I switched to vaping, now it rarely happens with good weed.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Mar 18, 2022)

IndicaFatnHeavy said:


> I used to love smoking weed, i used to fiend it and it used to be a very social thing for me.. to smoke weed with my friends and a bunch of people... but couple years ago i got really depressed and was smoking weed while i was depressed. So i was just hanging out at home by myself depressed smoking weed alone. and it made me really paranoid and have bad anxiety. Especially when i did it with other people.. so i stopped for like 1 year. cuz i hated the high so much
> 
> when i came out of depression i thought, i should be ok to smoke weed again, seeing how i was back to normal... but i was wrong.. when i smoke it. even alone i get really paranoid and get anxiety.. feeling like everyone is judging me and thinking about every little thing... instead of just chilling out like i did when i first started smoking...
> 
> ...


I have the exact same problem, but I smoke anyways. Mostly at home, rarely outside of my home. I still enjoy being high, but it puts my anxiety thru the roof.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 18, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I have the exact same problem, but I smoke anyways. Mostly at home, rarely outside of my home. I still enjoy being high, but it puts my anxiety thru the roof.


If I'm not swallowed by anxiety for the first 30 seconds, this weed ain't shit


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Mar 18, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> If I'm not swallowed by anxiety for the first 30 seconds, this weed ain't shit


Good way to guage whether it's good or not.


----------

